# Any customer support benefit if I buy VEP7/libraries from Best Service/Sweetwater etc vs VSL directly?



## welltempered (Apr 25, 2021)

I’m a brand new user of DAWs and VSL libraries (have only used Finale + its integrated Garritan in the past). Recently bought a couple of libraries from VSL directly and am using Studio One.

Am planning to buy Synchron Elite Strings and VEP7 while they’re on sale the next few days, and a Native Instruments library.

It just occurred to me that maybe there’s an additional benefit in terms of customer support for basic problems, especially for VEP7, from a Sweetwater sales engineer if I buy from them. The rep of course will not have deep knowledge like VSL Support, but they will be in a similar time zone and can talk through the issue with me on the phone. Do not underestimate my newbie ability to get flummoxed with something completely trivial that will hopefully be taken for granted after a bit of experience…. Nevertheless I don't know if the rep can help with anything beyond installation.

And I assume on the flip side there is no drawback to buying from Sweetwater in terms of VSL support, future upgrade prices etc?

If anybody has experience with Sweetwater support for virtual libraries (whether VSL or other), it would be great to hear.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 25, 2021)

No I don’t think you will get any better support then you get from vsl directly.

Best way to buy vsl products in USA I have found is to buy from bestservice. They are based in Europe, they pass along all vsl discounts including they are able to determine if you get discount from already owning some vsl stuff, like the vsl website does. but the best part is that they never charge me any sales tax including VAT. Also there doesn’t end up being some euro dollar conversion mark up either.


----------



## welltempered (Apr 25, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> No I don’t think you will get any better support then you get from vsl directly.
> 
> Best way to buy vsl products in USA I have found is to buy from bestservice. They are based in Europe, they pass along all vsl discounts including they are able to determine if you get discount from already owning some vsl stuff, like the vsl website does. but the best part is that they never charge me any sales tax including VAT. Also there doesn’t end up being some euro dollar conversion mark up either.


Thanks dewdman, and for the rec re bestservice. Just to clarify, the service from VSL Support has been terrific so I don’t expect that Sweetwater would be better. It’s the availability of phone support for basic setup and configuration issues for a newbie, versus going back and forth to VSL Support via email which can take a few days. 

And many thanks to you for all the time you’ve taken to help people on this and other forums, and for how much I’ve learned from reading your posts. I’m sure I will end up reading some of your posts when I implement VEP7 (I’m going to wait a while though to first get familiar with the libraries and my new workflow).

Btw I wasn’t charged any sales tax or VAT when ordering directly from VSL. And the way to avoid the conversion charge is to order in euros and not dollars so that your credit card company does the currency conversion and not VSL (but I do have a credit card that does not charge its own conversion fees).


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 25, 2021)

I have ordered both direct from VSL and through best service and due to the dollar conversion more than anything, always save some money. Vsl site always prices stuff in some other currency and then one way or another, there is some money lost in translation due to conversion costs. Best service has US dollar price and sticks to it charges your credit card in dollars. 

Just saying..that is the best way I have found to buy VSL products in USA. Nothing against Sweetwater, they are great over there, I've bought a lot of stuff from them, but you'll get better price from BestService and I don't think you'll be missing anything on the support.

I actually ended up buying a lot of other software from bestService, whenever its a download product instead of boxed, because no sales tax of any kind. Plus as you buy stuff they give your some best service coin which you can use towards the next purchase and save even more.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 25, 2021)

welltempered said:


> And the way to avoid the conversion charge is to order in euros and not dollars so that your credit card company does the currency conversion and not VSL (but I do have a credit card that does not charge its own conversion fees).


Do the math later...you will get it hit one way or another. The conversion is not as good...or your bank will charge some fee. Maybe you have your own way to buy direct from VSL without these fees or crappy conversion rate, then great, not worries. I've tried numerous times and always end up from VSL seeing that I spent a bit more than if I had bought from Best Service.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 25, 2021)

ps - I do have to say though, that if you buy direct from VSL...you have their trial period guarantee, which I am not sure can be used if you buy through Best Service. Check on that point if its important to you.


----------



## welltempered (Apr 25, 2021)

I'm not particularly focused on Sweetwater - I just happened to see them recommended for good service.

I didn’t know about Best Service but I went to their site and I like the fact that they seem to focus on only software and not hardware instruments. So if I decide to add this layer between me and VSL, I suspect they are more likely to be of help than a sales engineer at Sweetwater who sells guitars, amps and a few virtual libraries. But Best Service's phone support is only available for 4 hours on 2 days a week. Still may be a better option though. Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 25, 2021)

I wouldn't expect much support From BestService. If you are looking for third party support you can call, then Sweetwater is the best choice I can think of, but I'm not sure how much support you would actually get. They would probably find someone to help you a bit, but I doubt they have true VSL guru on staff, but never know. But generally I think you will find more help here on this forum, or direct from VSL forum or even direct from VSL email...they are extremely supportive company.

Back to Best Service...when you buy from them, they will basically respond with authorization code, then you authorize it through the VSL site, the same as if you had bought it direct. You won't be creating any additional layer between you and VSL...just buying it through them is all. I don't think you would be buying additional support.


----------



## szurcio (Apr 25, 2021)

As far as I know, you don't get the option to return the product within 14 days as you do when you buy directly from VSL.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 25, 2021)

yea that is my recollection also.


----------



## welltempered (Apr 25, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> I wouldn't expect much support From BestService. If you are looking for third party support you can call, then Sweetwater is the best choice I can think of, but I'm not sure how much support you would actually get. They would probably find someone to help you a bit, but I doubt they have true VSL guru on staff, but never know. But generally I think you will find more help here on this forum, or direct from VSL forum or even direct from VSL email...they are extremely supportive company.



Indeed VSL support has been terrific in my short experience. I posted the question on this thread primarily because the idea of immediate phone support from Sweetwater was appealing if I have simpler setup problems at the beginning. 

But as I think about it, the phone support idea may be a mirage - most technical problems likely need an accompanying screenshot or audio file to be addressed properly. And I’d be in much safer hands with VSL support who know the ramifications of various options.

Seems like there’s not a lot of value added from Best Service or Sweetwater support, in which case I’ll just buy directly from VSL. I also really like their people and would like more of my $ to go to VSL.

Thanks also to you and @szurcio for the point about the 14-day return - and of course about tapping into the great folks at this and the VSL forums!


----------

